# Hot Stick Recipe



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 9, 2013)

Dont know if i posted this, if i have sorry, if not please Enjoy

This recipe was given to me by a good friend back up in Pennsylvania.

10 pound recipe

10 pound lean burger or venison (85/15)

2 tsp. Pink Instacure

6 Tbls. Salt

1 Tbls. Black pepper

1 Tbls. Red pepper (I used chipotle)

1 Tbls. Garlic salt

2 Tbls. Accent (opt)

1 Tbls. Sugar

2 tsp. Cayenne pepper

1 tsp. Paprika

1-1/2 Tbls. Crushed red pepper (I ran thru spice mill just a little to break up seeds)

1 Tbls. Hot sauce (I used Franks Xhot)

1 Cup water (mix hot sauce into water)

2.5 Tbls. Encapsulated citric acid

Mix all together well except ECA. Just before stuffing mix in ECA.

Stuff into sheep casings or small stick size casings (17-19mm).

Smoke 1-2 hours (applied smoke) at 150-160 F. Then bump temp up to 170 till IT measures 152 F. Continue until desired dryness or dehydrate further for slim jim like dryness. Can stop at 152 IT for fresh snack stick style.

*5 pound recipe*

5 pounds of lean burger or venison (85/15)

1 tsp. Pink Instacure

3  Tbls. Salt

1-1/2 tsp. Black pepper

1-1/2 tsp. Red Pepper (I used chipotle

1-1/2 tsp. Garlic salt

1 Tbls. Accent (opt)

1-1/2 tsp. Sugar

1 tsp. Cayenne pepper

½ tsp. Paprika

2  tsp. Crushed red pepper (I ran thru spice mill just a little to break up seeds)

2 tsp. Hot sauce (I used Franks Xhot)

½ Cup Water (mix hot sauce into water)

1.5 Tbls. Encapsulated citric acid


----------



## dward51 (Mar 9, 2013)

Copied to the recipe files....

Thanks


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 9, 2013)

OOOo.....another addition to my Recipe book....Chapter...Nepas

Kat


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 9, 2013)

Saved that one.  Thank you.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 9, 2013)

YW


----------



## boykjo (Mar 9, 2013)

I filed that one in my last to try file..............................


----------



## roller (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks !


----------



## novadoc (Mar 22, 2013)

I am doing sticks today. What do you mean by 1-12-2 hours?


----------



## jp61 (Mar 22, 2013)

NoVaDoC said:


> I am doing sticks today. What do you mean by 1-12-2 hours?


90min - 120min.....?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 24, 2013)

Typo fixed to be 1-2 hours of applied smoke.


----------



## novadoc (Mar 24, 2013)

thanks nepas! sticks turned out great!


----------



## jefespurg (Mar 23, 2014)

Will this recipe work without the instacure and citric acid? I could not find these ingredients.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 24, 2014)

No. You will need the instacure. You can omit the ECA but it will not have that tang so I would keep it in there.... Try a local butcher shop or get the instacure and ECA from the sausagemaker.com


----------



## jefespurg (Mar 26, 2014)

These sticks came out great! Thanks for the recipe..  I just gotta work on my stuffing skills, so they cook more evenly.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 27, 2014)

I am going  to give this recipe a try. Do you cure it in a refrigerator for a few days prior to smoking?


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sounds pretty darn good Nepas, thanks for the share. I've never thought of dehydrating sticks after smoking to dry them out for a texture purpose but that's a great idea. I had some great pepper sticks in WI the other month and they had a nice semi-dry texture and I was wondering how they achieved this. Maybe your tip is the answer to my question.


----------



## mattisjd (Mar 22, 2016)

New to the site,  lots of nice recipes and info on here.   Nepas, I want to give this a go.   I have a question about curing though.   I normally stuff and throw them in the fridge overnight.   I have never used ECA, so this is where I need help.   Do you mix your cure and spices and let that sit overnight,  and then mix the ECA and stuff and throw into the smoker immediately after?


----------



## boykjo (Mar 22, 2016)

yes. Mix the eca in right before stuffing. if you add it early the meat can become mushy


----------



## mattisjd (Mar 31, 2016)

Got a batch of this in the fridge ready to go in the smoker!!!   Been reading around on the site and I see where you say normally ECA and sugar do not do well together Nepas.   I'm assuming this recipe IS the exception since everyone seems to like this one?


----------



## mattisjd (Mar 31, 2016)

Never mind... I re-read what you were saying now... Lol


----------



## mattisjd (Apr 2, 2016)

Smoked some of these up Nepas... You the man!   This is the best flavored snack stick I've made to date.


----------



## rod g15 (Apr 3, 2016)

I have made 50# of deer sticks using this recipe from Nepas the last couple months. I gave a lot of them away and everyone has gone gaga over them! They have even said they're going to buy me extra deer licenses next year so I can make more sticks! They're really good with pepper jack cheese in them, thanks Nepas!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 3, 2016)

I gotta try this


----------



## brud (Apr 3, 2016)

I made a ten pound batch with that recipe last week. It is fantastic .


----------

